# JButton gedrückt lassen



## daily (27. Jul 2007)

Servus,

ich möchte folgendes:

Wenn ich einen bestimmten JButton drücke möchte ich dass er (optisch) nach dem drücken gedrückt bleibt. Wenn ich wieder drauf klicke soll er wieder in den Ursprungszustand gehen. Er soll sich also wie ein Schalter verhalten. Wie kann ich sowas realisieren?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (27. Jul 2007)

Ein JToggleButton sollte das sein, was Du suchst:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/swing/JToggleButton.html
http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Programmieren_mit_Java/Oberflaechenprogrammierung/29.html


----------



## daily (27. Jul 2007)

Jup, ganz genau das war das was ich gesucht habe  Vielen Dank!


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (27. Jul 2007)

Kein Problem.  :wink:


----------

